# Lago di Garda



## motoadve (Nov 14, 2004)

Will be in lago di garda July 5 and 6 and wanted to get one ride in at least.
Any recommendations on renting bikes?
Trails to ride?


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

I think there were at least 10 places renting this seasons bikes few weeks ago, most of them are on the northern part of the lake in Torbole, Riva del Garda and I recall seeing some in Arco too. July is quite a high season so I'd recommend pre-booking bike if you have any special wishes. e-bikes are very popular this year and a mid-level HT is most likely to be available anytime. 3s bike for Scott, Carpentari for Cube, can't recall the name of the Cannondale place.

This is the latest guide book: MTB North Garda Mountain Biking Guidebook available on most bike shops and rental places for about 30-35 Euro.
For recommended trails there are quite a few, many rely on bike shuttles unless you enjoy 1000 - 1500m uphill rides on tarmac. Also many trails are actually 100 year old military roads and cart tracks, there is very little singletrack close to Riva - if you want singletrack you have to prepared to take shuttle or ride a bit longer.


----------



## motoadve (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks very much for the info.
Hate to climb on tarmac or fire roads, so Im not sure I wanna ride now, are the descends real fun?


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

Unfortunately I really can't compare descents as I don't have any real mountains at home 

The scenery is beautiful for sure.


----------

